# Icicle Metric Century



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

The White Clay Bike Club puts on a good ride. I was at their Icicle Metric today, which starts at the University of Delaware.

It was chilly when I left the house this morning, but it turned out to be a nice day. Windy, though.

Good ride route, markings, support, and food. In keeping with my earlier thread, I don't have any food pix this time either.

More later. Time to leave for the scout banquet.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We have ridden with that club a couple of times, not a bad group of people.

Good area for riding too.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

More pix.

Brick meetinghouse near the water stop, a little cabin, scenery, Cecil County Dragway - look for tire smoke at the end of the driveway.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

These pavers were at the pulloff for the covered bridge area. They were hard to walk on with bike shoes.

The photography flag was funny to me for some reason. Maybe because I was ready for lunch and getting punchy.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

It's Gore Tex, Jerry.

I didn't go the entire 100kms. The ride went past the road home, at about 40 miles. The ride home added 14 miles, so I went about 55 miles. That's the most since I've been back riding.

Lots of bikes, people, sights, etc. Fun.

One side story: At a vague spot in the trip, I came up on a guy studying his cue sheet. He and I were both a little unsure as to whether we should go straight or turn. There was a stray mark in the road that didn't match the road markers, but anyhow, we wondered. We were fairly sure to press on, but we thought we'd ask the riders approaching.

The two gals came along, and were convinced that, because of their odometer readings, we were looking for so-and-so road. I didn't think we were that far, but they were certain. Computers, after all, never lie.

We head off.

At a fairly large and busy Tee in the road, the ladies go the wrong way (they are a road or 2 ahead on the cue sheet, remember). 

When I get to the Tee, the guy I was talking with shouts back that those girls went the wrong way. I holler that I'll catch up and tell 'em.

I'm slowish, and I had to go a little ways to catch them. Once I got there they wanted to argue about it.

This was unbelievable to me. The road was clearly marked with paint, I was trying to be helpful, and they wanted to argue with me. I left, and had to go uphill into a wind to get back on course.

They eventually showed up again, so I know that they didn't get lost in Cecil county somewhere.

Anyhow, it was a good time.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Hubby and I did the 50K route. This was our first ride with WCBC, as we're generally "bike loners" who prefer riding individually or in much smaller groups. We loved the route (our old stomping grounds from when we lived in Newark), and the road markings were excellent. I only needed my cue sheet see how far it was to lunch 

I was impressed with the attention to logistics by the club- good job, guys!


----------



## CommuterDawg (May 15, 2007)

Wow, these pics bring back memories. Having lived in several states back east before moving to California in 1996, Delaware was one of them. My wife and I were members of the White Clay bike club back in 92 through 95. I did the Icicle, lots of club rides, and the tuesday/thursday evening rides out of Newark near the University while we were members. I wonder if Bill and MaryK are still in the club......

Anywho...thanks for the walk down memory lane. My wife and I pedaled many of those roads in the pictures and it brings back some fond memories of biking, friends and good times :thumbsup: .

CD


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Great to see my digs. It was only 97 here in the desert. Well only another month and 3 weeks and i will be home. 
Happy Bill


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. Was a beautiful weekend in these parts.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*As always*

Thank you for posting. Geez its been 20 years......


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

I lived in Pike Creek for two years (UD grad school) and recognize several of those roads. The riding around Newark is fantastic; now I'm stuck in the flat urban hell of St. Petersburg, FL. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Very nice. Love the old buildings. Definitely can "see" the wind in the flags there. We've had nothing but wind for months now. I'm definitely ready for a break, but I do love that bright sunshine in your photos.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Becky - they put on a good ride. I've been on this one twice and one around Middletown DE. Both were well done, well marked, etc.

Folks who left town - come back for next year's ride, we can have an RBR contingent.

Ridgetop - yep, there's been plenty of wind here, but at least it dries out all the rain. It was a pretty day for a ride.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Maybe the Savage this year. A year is still a year away...


----------

